# FAO Boss/Mod



## Tedddy (May 11, 2010)

Alright guys,

Sent a email the other day asking about advertising, although received no reply. Wondering if someone could give a little info.

Was from a different account, MusclePack. Although have no posting rights on that account so think I've done something wrong when setting it up. That will be my primary account.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

@Ashcrapper


----------

